# Freezing In Paradise



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

I don't know about you but I'm cold!

What do you say we pack it up and move to *FLORIDA*!!  

I hear its always warm!! 

Tight lines & stay warm!! 

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Jighead

Remember the link. You have to take the good with the bad.But to bad their not around to keep us warm.  And were not keeping them warm.       

Dont know if anything is going to be fishable
today but I think I will wait till it try's to warm up out side. Going to have to find those holes and workem slow.It's 37 right
now and only expecting a high of 55.  
Try to enjoy the day any way.
T<---->Lines

Kozlow
The fish got the message. http://www.apostolidellospinning.it/immagini/andrea/fur_trout.jpeg


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

29 up here in panama city right now. BRRRR.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow - That was good!!  

Itsallgood - Any colder and you might get to try *Ice Fishing!*  

Stay warm!!

Jighead


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

*This s***s!!!!* And to think I moved here from WA state cuz I thought I could wear swumsuit year around  . It is warmer in WA than here right now. Sumtan waung wid dat    
I to will be waiting for warmer weather. I'm with you Kozlow.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh, heh, there's nothing wrong with this weather that April, and a cheap plane ticket won't cure. It was -2F here this morning, and you guys are complaining about 29F-55F. I'll be in Tampa April Fools Day, with rods & reels in hand, thence out on the Gulf of Mexico to slay some fish. Snapper, Amberjack, & Grouper beware !


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Squishy
Just got thin skined over the years I guess.
I'm originally from Pitts PA. Don't miss the weather at all but getting a taste of it this
weekend. Brings back the chills.Good Luck in April.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Yo, Kozlow ! Yeah, I'm doing the overnite trip to the Florida middle grounds, out of St. John's Pass (Madiera Beach) on the headboat out of Hubbards Marina. It's pretty much a "fish 'till you drop" trip, but it should be fun. It's also pretty reasonable, considering you're spending 34 hours on the boat. They have a cool website, if you've never seen it:
http://www.hubbardsmarina.com


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Squishy
Thats a great site good info.
I can't think of anything but a great time
on that trip.  
Take a camera we want pics from the trip.
Hope you hit a couple schools out there. 
And then you will have to let us know what
time the fish fry will be. I'll buy the beer.  Bet you can't wait.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow
P/S Thanks for the link


----------

